# How do I install the YACReader package?



## freebsdnewbie (Dec 8, 2019)

I am running FreeBSD 12.1-RELEASE-p1
According to Freshports (https://www.freshports.org/graphics/yacreader/),
i should type "pkg install yacreader".

But it doesn't work.
It says "No packages available to install matching 'yacreader' have been found in the repositories".

I've run a pkg update and i still can't install it.
I don't want to use ports. I don't have ports on my system.


----------



## talsamon (Dec 8, 2019)

For ports see:








						Chapter 4. Installing Applications: Packages and Ports
					

FreeBSD provides two complementary technologies for installing third-party software: the FreeBSD Ports Collection, for installing from source, and packages, for installing from pre-built binaries




					www.freebsd.org
				




For packages:
Create the file
/usr/local/etc/pkg/repos/FreeBSD.conf

and write in it:


```
FreeBSD: {
  url: "pkg+http://pkg.FreeBSD.org/${ABI}/latest",
  mirror_type: "srv",
  enabled: yes
}
```


----------



## SirDice (Dec 9, 2019)

freebsdnewbie said:


> It says "No packages available to install matching 'yacreader' have been found in the repositories".
> 
> I've run a pkg update and i still can't install it.


The port was created in November. The last quarterly branch was branched off early October. So this package simply hasn't made it into the quarterly branch yet. Switch your package repository to latest, it should be there. When the new quarterly is made (2020Q1) it will find its way into quarterly too.


----------

